# some surgery and a make over



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

I removed everything except the stringers. Fun Fun Fun


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

That was MAJOR surgery. Very impressive...


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You must be very happy, I would be. NGM


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

01stairguy said:


> I removed everything except the stringers. Fun Fun Fun


Ron, beautiful work. Just curious, what was the reason for replacing the wrought iron ballisters with wood? I am assuming that this is one of your customer's homes, right?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ron, that is some very nice-looking work you have done here! I am also impressed with your bending skills. Is that wood Ash? I only ask because it appears to be the right color and grain, and the fact that ash is a great wood for bending. I am sure someone is very pleased with what you have done here. Keep-up the great work and thanks for sharing those photos. I am glad this "surgery" didn't involve the loss of blood. Stay safe.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Gawd, how many clamps do you have? Nice work and not showing the wife.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow! I want to know more about this job! All that everyone else said plus who came up with the various individual designs as well as the design of the entire opus.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Impressive indeed!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ron, I can see why you get repeat work.....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ron,, You are going to have to swap out that "0" for a "#"  Ya got skills brother!!! 

The iron work is just beautiful as well and IMHO makes the job! Another art form in and of itself to be certain....

most excellent
bill


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful work very impressive.... I will be showing picture #7 to my wife as She thinks I have enough clamps and I always say " can't have enough clamps"


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

As a woodworker and carpenter I can appreciate a beautiful staircase built out of oak, cherry, walnut, etc. But those wrought iron parts look magnificent and your craftsmanship is above par.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

What a beautiful job, Ron! Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice work. I would love to spend a week and learn how you do this!


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Web Shepherd said:


> Ron, beautiful work. Just curious, what was the reason for replacing the wrought iron ballisters with wood? I am assuming that this is one of your customer's homes, right?


Yes this is a customers home, and they just wanted adifferent look so thats why i replaced the wood balusters with iron balusters and the tuscany panels. the picture with the wood balusters was how it look before.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

OPG3 said:


> Ron, that is some very nice-looking work you have done here! I am also impressed with your bending skills. Is that wood Ash? I only ask because it appears to be the right color and grain, and the fact that ash is a great wood for bending. I am sure someone is very pleased with what you have done here. Keep-up the great work and thanks for sharing those photos. I am glad this "surgery" didn't involve the loss of blood. Stay safe.


this is red oak steps and hand rail, and yes home owners were supper happy.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

PRDarnell said:


> Wow! I want to know more about this job! All that everyone else said plus who came up with the various individual designs as well as the design of the entire opus.


Well based on my knowlege I had a meeting with the builder and home owner , I asked if they had something in mind and I get a fell for what they want, and then I try to guide them on the right direction. but it was all my desing.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Ron,, You are going to have to swap out that "0" for a "#"  Ya got skills brother!!!
> 
> The iron work is just beautiful as well and IMHO makes the job! Another art form in and of itself to be certain....
> 
> ...


LOL btw when i first became a member of thisforum i did tray stair guy 1 but it was allready taken. LOL


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Iceman567 said:


> As a woodworker and carpenter I can appreciate a beautiful staircase built out of oak, cherry, walnut, etc. But those wrought iron parts look magnificent and your craftsmanship is above par.


Thank you Sr.:yes4:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Very nice work. I would love to spend a week and learn how you do this!


A long drive from Canada to Chicago. Maybe 2 weekends LOL Thanks


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Very impressive work! Great details.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow. You amaze me with your beautiful creation !!!



__________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

